# what is the right age for neutering?



## spud1976

We have a 7 month male viz and our vet is very keen to get him neutered, after speaking to people and looking on the web I'm puzzle with what to do as lots of advise says to leave it till he is mature.
He doesn't have any unusual behavior problems just a typical puppy, biting, humping and bounding around.
Any advise welcome.

Thanks


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/01/rethinking-spay-neuter-in-2011.html

You can search "neutering" in the top right search box here or on my Redbirddog blog in the search box. 

Do a lot of reading before you take an action you can not reverse.

Good luck on your choice. Each family has reasons and timing if they do neuter. Just be as educated as you can be would be my advise. Asking the question was an excellent start.

RBD


----------



## timgillbo

Max is 9 months and I will be waiting till he at least 18 months old but probably till he 24 months old to be sure he his fully mature.


----------



## texasred

I don't understand why some vets won't put the dogs health first on this issue. I was in my vets office months ago and the receptionist received a phone call from a person wanting a 3 month old puppy neutered. Her answer was " Dr _____ will not spay/ neuter at that age. If you would like to leave your name and phone number she will call you back and explain her reasons."


----------



## hotmischief

Spud1976 - you "don't understand why your vet is so keen to get your 7month old puppy neutered."

I would be happy to answer that one. Your vet, like mine and many more are keen to have our hard earned money in their banks - end of story. They say it is better for the dog's health, reduces the risk of testicle cancer, which if you do your research is minimal anyway. However, there is evidence to showing that a lots of neutered dogs are at an increased risk of getting prostrate cancer.

Do a lot of research as RBD says, then you can make an informed decision for both you and your boy.


----------



## Alex_Mojo

Well they mature from a sexual point of view around the age of 7-8 months, ofc some vets like to delay a bit the procedure, but basically the testes fully drop around that age. So its safe to do it then, if the procedure is done too early it can influence the growth of the animal and if its done later is no problem but ofc don't wait until he's ten if u don't want to mate him, cause the problems the vets are talking about are real but not in an early age, they recommend to do it around 7-9 months because if u wanna do it, why wait if u can avoid unwanted behavior.
At least that's what i know about this, I'm not a vet yet but studying to become one, but anyway u should read about it and be prepared.
If u are really worried about what to do I can ask my proffesors about their opinion and will get back to you
Best of luck


----------



## redbirddog

Alex,

I hope your professors keep up with the latest information and are not "brainwashed" by the HSUS and other' "animal rights" groups.

18 months is really the earliest for a Hungarian Vizsla to develop correctly. Enough studies have been done now to confirm this.

If you have better information I'd love to read the sources. A crusade of mine is to correct the misinformation generated by those who find "pure-bred dogs" to be a bad thing. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/on-going-discussion-on-spay-and-neuter.html

RBD


----------



## Alex_Mojo

I'm from Romania, i doubt HSUS heard about my school 
But I admit I never really read about this, only trusted my professors, I will look into this cause now I'm curious 
Thank you


----------



## lilyloo

When we took Ruby in for her first vet check at nine weeks old he asked if she had been spayed yet! I was shocked and said no. He said he has seen them done really early.  he wouldn't do it before 7 months, but we are waiting until she has had a few heat cycles.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: what is the right age for neutering?*



redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/01/rethinking-spay-neuter-in-2011.html
> 
> You can search "neutering" in the top right search box here or on my Redbirddog blog in the search box.
> 
> Do a lot of reading before you take an action you can not reverse.
> 
> Good luck on your choice. Each family has reasons and timing if they do neuter. Just be as educated as you can be would be my advise. Asking the question was an excellent start.
> 
> RBD


What RBD says. 

It's what's between the ears, not the legs, which is important.


----------



## datacan

Good day, everyone. 

7 months is way too young, if the dog healthy and both testicles come down then there is no need to bring up this subject again until fully grown.


There is no substitute for training, RBD, OZKAR, the wise one's know best. 
+1 to what has already been said so far 

I took valuable advice from the forum and feel happy and in debt to those who contributed to Sammy's health.


----------



## hotmischief

Alex - someone on this forum posted links to some studies into neutering re the prostrate cancer they were very interesting.

Two in particular on from Utrect University in Holland and another from Michigan State University.

Worth a read.


----------



## born36

At the beach a few weeks ago we ran into a 2 year old V so 4 month older than my Mac. He owner commented that Mac had a great shape to him. Mac is intact and the owner of the other dog noticed and asked if we intended to breed him? ??? I stated not likely to which she asked why we hadn't had him fixed yet. So I asked the owner how old her pup was when neutered and she responded 6 months. 

Well that to me explained the difference in body shape. The other V had the same general shape just looked less muscly and a bit soft if that make sense. Was he healthy..yep but he didn't look as in shape. Hard to tell if it was simply because of the early neutering or not but one can sort of guess.


----------



## redbirddog

> Well that to me explained the difference in body shape. The other V had the same general shape just looked less muscly and a bit soft if that make sense. Was he healthy..yep but he didn't look as in shape. Hard to tell if it was simply because of the early neutering or not but one can sort of guess.


Yes, my money is on it. The body growth just doesn't work right without the correct levels of growth hormones telling the muscles and bones when to stop or start growing. I've seen hundreds of Vizslas now over the last 5 years and can spot an early neutered male 100 yards away.

!8 to 24 months. Give the pup a chance to grow correctly. This "6 month have to alter a healthy dog" obsession is crap. :-\

RBD


----------



## chrispycrunch

redbirddog said:


> 18 to 24 months. Give the pup a chance to grow correctly. This "6 month have to alter a healthy dog" obsession is crap. :-\



I couldn't agree more. I have MANY friends on Facebook who have brought home new dogs over the years.....and the number of times I've seen photos of the dogs with the "cones" on them after getting spayed/neutered at around 6-7 months is saddening. I wished more people would do their research.


----------



## Darcy1311

Sorry forum members and after some research Darcy was spayed at 6 months, and also had an umbilical hernia repaired....it has caused her no health issues and no cone was ever needed...........


----------



## redbirddog

Nice thing about freedom. You have options that fit your lifestyle and understanding.

The government isn't telling you (yet) what to do in this area.

You make a choice and live with the results. She won't have unwanted pups and no cycles to deal with. 

I'm sure Darcy will live to a ripe old age and have a wonderful life. 

RBD


----------



## Darcy1311

She had better redbirddog....she is so very important to me... :-*


----------



## threefsh

Spaying the females at an early age doesn't have as many negative effects as neutering a pup at an early age. I have seen this first-hand with our Cooper who was neutered at 4 months old.  His poor body won't stop growing and he is so tall/lanky because of it. He's always acted like a baby puppy and I don't know if he will ever really mature completely. 

Riley is intact at 16 months old and I really like the way she has developed. She's shorter and much more muscular than most early-spay females I've seen. I think we'll probably have her fixed at around the 2 year mark, but we're not in any rush.


----------



## Ozkar

3fsh, the same applies for boys too. Ozkar is still intact at 3 years of age and he is just a ball of muscle. Whereas, Astro had his taken when he was a baby and it shows in his physical development. Similarly to you, Astro has grown extremely large. But not in a positive structural way, just in terms of length, height etc., But his muscle structure can only be described as soft. It has ruined what would have been an amazingly good looking dog into an average looking dog. When it's my choice, unless there is a medical reason, they remain as they were born.


----------



## harrigab

threefsh said:


> Spaying the females at an early age doesn't have as many negative effects as neutering a pup at an early age. I have seen this first-hand with our Cooper who was neutered at 4 months old.  His poor body won't stop growing and he is so tall/lanky because of it. He's always acted like a baby puppy and I don't know if he will ever really mature completely.
> 
> Riley is intact at 16 months old and I really like the way she has developed. She's shorter and much more muscular than most early-spay females I've seen. I think we'll probably have her fixed at around the 2 year mark, but we're not in any rush.


Ruby is still intact and solid muscle at 18 months, she's about mid heat cycle now and I'll be getting her fixed after her next heat mid way through her cycle. That should put her bang on 2 year old


----------



## datacan

What is the right age for neutering? 

A dog owner should not have any money left to contemplate this question. 
Otherwise, it will spend it on stupid things like neutering the dog because the cute Vet :-* smiled and made them blush. 

There, I said it, the best dog owners are not exactly homeless but don't have extra money or time lying around at the end of the month. 

The problem that comes with money is the need for education increases. 

If an inexperienced person (first time dog owner) with money deals with an experienced person (Vet) without money, the money will always flow away from the inexperienced and toward the experienced person. One of the laws of money. Money never pools and stagnates, instead it always flows like a river. 

Again, the key, the more money a person has the more that person needs to be willing to learn.


----------



## lyra

Thanks for that datacan  I am always keen to learn 

I realise the article is about humans but as it does point out the, the ingestion of the wrong strength of hydrogen peroxide can be fatal (giving the example of a student who arrested after drinking one mouthful of 35% solution)


----------



## redbirddog

_"Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife Lisa, and their little boy Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.

I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.

As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.


The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker’s family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on.

Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.

The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's Death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, ''I know why.''


Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.

It has changed the way I try and live.

He said,

''People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life -- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?'' 

The Six-year-old continued,

''Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long.''

Live simply.

Love generously.

Care deeply.

Speak kindly.

Remember, if a dog was the teacher you would learn things like:

When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.

Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride.

Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure Ecstasy.

Take naps.

Stretch before rising.

Run, romp, and play daily.

Thrive on attention and let people touch you.

Avoid biting when a simple growl will do.

On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass.

On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree.

When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.

Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.


Be loyal.

Never pretend to be something you're not.

If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.

When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by, and nuzzle them gently.

ENJOY EVERY MOMENT OF EVERY DAY!_

Off to the deserts of Arizona for a couple weeks with the dogs. Away from phones, internet, TV, news, politics. 

I'll post our adventures upon my return.

Be nice to each other and love your dogs the way only you can.

RBD


----------



## lyra

We have got way of topic! I will finish with the comment that maybe you need a better vet threefsh!


----------



## threefsh

Lyra said:


> We have got way of topic! I will finish with the comment that maybe you need a better vet threefsh!


If we could, I would only take the pups to UC Davis! (Best vet in the country.) Sadly, we live about 2 hours away.


----------



## harrigab

stay on topic please folks, no personal jibs!!


----------



## datacan

Oops... feeling spanked :-[
Answer, modified.


----------



## threefsh

Removed my posts - sorry to go so OT. :-[ It really makes me upset when vets are motivated by profit rather than a pet/owner's best interests.


----------



## lyra

*Re: Re: what is the right age for neutering?*



harrigab said:


> stay on topic please folks, no personal jibs!!


Don't suppose I get a treat now 

Sorry everyone.


----------



## Darcy1311

CUT PRICE NEUTERING.................I took a photo of the sign at a vet I used to use until I got Darcy, offering discounts on neutering, this is a money hungry vets and would rob theire own grannies for a few more pounds..


----------

